# mooTools: dropdown mit addEvent change funktioniert nicht



## LiebHabSchafi (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich hab gerad mal im Forum gesucht, aber zu dem Thema nichts gefunden. Folgendes Problem habe ich:

Ich habe ein Dropdown Menu, wenn ich ein anderen Punkt auswähle soll über das Event  "change" ein Ajax Request über das Framework mooTool ausgelöst werden, was im Firefox auch perfekt funktioniert, nur im bösen IE nicht.


```
<div style="float:left; width:200px;">
		<div>Punkt ausw&auml;hlen:</div>
		<div style="padding-top:5px;">
			<form id="getInfo" action="content/get_info.ajax.php" method="post">
				<select name="snapload_gallery_id" style="width:185px;">
					<option value="0">test0</option>
					<option value="1">test1</option>
					<option value="2">test2</option>
				</select>
			</form>
		</div>
	</div>
	<div style="float:left; width:385px;">
		<div id="showInfo">&nbsp;</div>
	</div>
```

*Javascript:*


```
window.addEvent('domready', function() {

		$('getInfo').addEvent('change', function(e) {

			e.stop();
			
			var log = $('showInfo').empty().addClass('ajax-loading');
			this.set('send', {onComplete: function(response) { 
				log.removeClass('ajax-loading');
				log.set('html', response);
			}});
			
			this.send();
		});
	});
```

ändere ich das Event auf submit und bastle ins Formular ne schaltfläche funktioniert es auch im IE *scratch*, über nen kleinen denkanstoss würde ich mich freuen

Liebe Grüße, Chistian


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Januar 2009)

Hi.

Nur mal ein(e) Vermutung/Hinweis/Gedanke: Warum fängst nicht direkt vom DropDown das change-Event ab?

lg,..


----------



## LiebHabSchafi (20. Januar 2009)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort, die Idee ansich hatte ich auch schon - fand ich aber nicht umbedingt perfekt, weil ich ja dann alle Parameter einzeln übergeben muss.

Mit dem Event hätte ich direkten Zugriff auf $_POST ohne das ich der Funktion alle Parameter einzeln übergeben müsste, oder verstehe ich dich hier falsch?


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Januar 2009)

onchange feuert  im IE nur in select, input und textarea....so wie es in  HTML4 vorgesehen ist.


Der FF ist ja schon HTML5-infiziert, allerdings ist sein Verhalten in diesem Fall nach meiner Kenntnis nicht ganz korrekt.
Soweit ich informiert bin, sollte im form-Element (und in allen Formularelementen) ein onformchange-Event feuern(kann mich aber auch irren)....ist aber auch egal, es feuert halt nicht im IE, Pasta Basta 


Was du mit dem Zugriff auf $_POST meinst, kann ich nur erahnen.
Du kannst aber, wenn du die Überwachung für das <select> vornimmst, problemlos per *this.form* auf das dazugehörige Formular zugreifen, falls dies dein Problem lösen sollte.


----------

